# Palm Zire 31 Hot Sync and USB problem



## lschul (Oct 29, 2001)

We have been having an ongoing problem with a Zire 31, when plugged in to do a hot sync sometimes it works, but most times it says it isn't recognized by the USB port, I have done trouble shooting and emailed Palm, any ideas?


----------

